# Webseite IE + FF Fehlerhaft



## EuropaChat (17. August 2013)

Hallo,

kann sich mal jemand folgende Seite im Internet Explorer anschauen und dann im Firefox so wie es sein sollte?

Habe dort einige Fehler im Head-Bereich:

http://wakeboarder.lima-city.de/


Was müsste dort geändert werden?


Gruß Markus


----------



## Dimenson (18. August 2013)

Hallo,

also augenscheinlich sieht die Seite in beiden Browsern gleich aus. Um den Fehler genauer zufinden müsste ich noch intensiver gucken, da aber meine Zeit ebenso kostbar ist werde ich dies nicht machen. Es wäre von Vorteil wenn du "einige Fehler im Head-Bereich" ausführlich erklären könntest.

Evtl. hast du ja schon das Problem gelöst.

Gruß


----------



## threadi (18. August 2013)

Interessant wäre evtl. auch noch die betroffene IE-Version


----------



## EuropaChat (18. August 2013)

Internet Explorer 10, dort sind die Button höher und die Bilder links + rechts umrahmt.


----------



## threadi (18. August 2013)

Da Du die Links nicht explizit formatiert hast nimmt jeder Browser seine eigenen Standard-Werte hierfür. Du solltest dich evtl. mal über reset.css (oder wie man es auch immer inzwischen nennt  informieren. Beispiel:


```
* { margin: 0;padding: }
```

Dadurch kannst Du bestimmte CSS-Eigenschaften für alle Browser auf einen einheitlichen Wert stellen. Dann sollten auch z.B. die Höhen passen (wenn Du line-height und padding per reset.css angibst).


----------

